# quick ratio steering box?



## ucaddoc (Aug 8, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a quick ratio steering box for my 65 GTO? I would like it to simply bolt in.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

CPP lists this one.
Classic Car and Truck Brake, Steering and Suspension Parts

They list it for Nova, Camaro, Chevelle or Fullsize. Should fit all GM 'A' body. It is a 14:1 ratio.


----------

